# [mplayer] impossible d'utiliser opengl ? (resolut)

## Chr0nos

Bonjours, voila j'essai de lire une video que j'ai en x264 .mkv 1080p

mais voila: c'est lent de chez lentissime (je lis la video via samba mais le reseau es en gigabit et en benchan je fais du 44mo/s donc je doute que cela ne viene de la)

quand je tente de lire ma video

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> adamaru@byakuga ~ $ mplayer smb://stark/zeus/downloads/video-1080p.mkv -vo gl
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r31098-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
> ...

 

c'est surtout la ligne: "[gl] Error compiling fragment program, make sure your card supports" qui me chagrine, au final je me retrouve avec un écran noir , le son de la video mais rien a l"écran et je dois quiter mplayer pour recuperer l'affichage, plutot genant ^

mon but étant de passer par vdpau pour lire mes video en 1080p car via x11 c'est lent

j'utilise le driver nvidia: 195.36.15

et suis en ~amd64 (tout es compilé en "core2" (j'ai un q6600)))Last edited by Chr0nos on Sun May 02, 2010 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso je n'ai pas ce problème, mais gl est une vielle sortie obsolète, ça donne quoi avec gl2 ?

Et vdpau utilise des codecs et une sortie spécifiques, regarde un tutoriel pour la mise en place.

----------

## Chr0nos

coté mplayer:

 *Quote:*   

> media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20100427  USE="X a52 aalib alsa ass cddb cdio cdparanoia dga dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode esd faac faad ftp gif iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg libcaca live mad mmx mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc samba schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l2 vorbis x264 xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -amr -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -fbcon -ggi -gmplayer -jack -jpeg2k -ladspa -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio (-svga) -tga -v4l -vdpau (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 15,867 kB

 

et si je fais:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> adamaru@byakuga ~ $ mplayer -vo help
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r31098-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
> ...

 

avec gl2 le seul changement c'est:

 *Quote:*   

> VO: [gl2] 1920x1080 => 1920x1080 Planar YV12 
> 
> [gl2] You have OpenGL >= 1.2 capable drivers, GOOD (16bpp and BGR is ok!)
> 
> [gl] Error compiling fragment program, make sure your card supports
> ...

 

----------

## guilc

Accessoirement, pourquoi utiliser la sortie opengl ? Ce n'est pas ça qui va accélérer l'affichage (même au contraire !)

La sortie la moins consommatrice en CPU, hors vdpau, reste la sortie xvmc ou xv

Et ce n'est pas en changeant la sortie (qui ne fait "que" l'affichage) que tu vas résoudre la faiblesse du CPU pour le décodage (la sortie n'a aucun effet sur le décodage, juste sur le redimensionnement)  :Wink: 

Pour passer par VDPAU, ce n'est pas gl ni gl2. Il faut recompiler mplayer avec le USE "vdpau"

Ensuite, il y a 2 choses à activer : vdpau pour le décodage ET vdpau pour l'affichage (les 2 sont distincts, on peut faire faire le décodage à la carte graphique via VDPAU et conserver l'affichage via xv) : mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau 

----------

## Chr0nos

merci ca marche :)

j'ai juste mis dans les use de /etc/make.conf "vdpau"

ensuite j'ai modif mon ~/.mplayer/config

avec:

 *Quote:*   

> vo=vdpau,xv
> 
> vc=ffh264vdpau,
> 
> nojoystick=yes
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> adamaru@byakuga ~ $ mplayer smb://stark/zeus/downloads/video-1080p.mkv
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r31098-4.3.4 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
> 
> Lecture de smb://stark/zeus/downloads/video-1080p.mkv
> ...

 

et plus de ralentissement dans mes video :) merci infinement :p

----------

## Chr0nos

un truc m'intrigue par contre, quand via samba je tente de lire directement le fichier via mplayer (associé dans nautilus) ca ne passe pas, et quand je fais un glisser/deposer dans le terminal avec le fichier précédé de mplayer la ca passe (genre mplayer smb://url du fichier)

----------

## guilc

Sans doute que nautilus lance mplayer en utilisant une URL propre à gvfs et pas une URL que comprend mplayer.

Le plus simple c'est de mettre ton montage samba dans le fstab, comme ça tu y accèdes de manière classique via un point de montage  :Wink: 

[EDIT] Au passage, si tu pouvais enlever le "t" à résolu dans le titre du sujet, ça fait mal aux yeux là  :Wink: 

----------

## Chr0nos

mais le hic c'est que quand je tente de monter via mount:

mount -t smbfs //StarK/Zeus /mnt/Zeus/

mount: type inconnu de système de fichiers 'smbfs'

edit:

c'est ok en fait il falais passer par cifs  :Smile: 

//StarK/Zeus 	/mnt/Zeus	cifs	password=			 	0 0

//StarK/Thor	/mnt/Thor	cifs	password=				0 0

dans le /etc/fstab  :Smile:  au poil :p

----------

